
Microsoft, Icahn offered Yahoo $2.3 bln annual revenue - nickb
http://biz.yahoo.com/rb/080713/microsoft_icahn.html
======
holdenk
So Yahoo thinks they can get ~$1.4bln in add revenue besides the amount from
Google which they already have? Does there past financial history suggest
this?

